
Intel Announces Xeon W-3175X: 28-Core Processor for Extreme Workstations - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13449/intel-announces-xeon-w3175x-28core-processor-for-extreme-workstations
======
piinbinary
In a surprise to no one, it doesn't run at 5 Ghz like their demo did. Still,
4.3 is very impressive for that many cores. I'm curious how it stacks up
against the 32-core threadripper.

~~~
KenanSulayman
Didn't they use liquid nitrogen cooling and “forgot to mention it”? [1]

[1] [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-28-core-
cpu-5ghz,372...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-28-core-
cpu-5ghz,37244.html)

~~~
Latteland
I guess it should stop being surprising that, just like in June, Intel can't
seem to cope with amd beating them. They just outright lied in June (your
article reminds us), and this seems like a slightly smaller lie?

------
rbinv
265 W TDP stock, yet comes with an unlocked multiplier? Good luck with
overclocking. 5 GHz (as demoed) won't be easily attainable.

Interestingly, AMD's TR 2990WX has a 100 MHz lower clock rate (3.0/4.2 GHz),
but achieves a TDP of 250 W with 32 physical cores. It will be interesting to
see their power efficiencies (i.e. FLOPS/W) compared.

------
dragontamer
I'm wondering why dual-Xeon Silvers aren't more popular?

Xeon Silver goes up to 12-cores (but the 10-core seems best
price/performance). So dual-Xeon Silver 10-core gives you 2x10 cores in NUMA
configuration.

You get AVX512 from Xeon Silver. You compromise slightly due to NUMA
architecture but less so than Threadripper (2x NUMA) or EPYC (always 4x NUMA).

Xeon Silver 4114 x2 gives you 12-memory channels, 2x10 Cores (40-threads).
Nominally it was supposed to be under $600 per chip, but its closer to $750 at
the moment. Even then, Dual Xeon Silver seems to be the best price/performance
from Intel.

\----------

The Xeon W-3175X is a singular NUMA node with 28-cores is nifty for sure, but
its a niche product. Threadripper demonstrates that the typical consumer can
handle NUMA nodes.

I can't imagine that most people need tight-thread integration that the
W-3175X would give you.

